# Solved: Aion MOuse Issues PLEASE HELP!



## Kosmo2409 (Nov 10, 2009)

So whenever I minimize Aion: Tower of Eternity (new MMO by NC Soft) my mouse jumps to the upper left corner of the screen and gets locked. I cant run in windowed mode either because the mouse still locks and the windowed mode just zooms in on a portion of the screen and the rest is not accesible. 

I deleted my drivers and reinstalled them for my video card as well as my mouse. 

I also switched out my mouse (currently i use the mx revolution wireless) and i put in a standard USB dell mouse. 

Please any help would be great..


----------



## Jimbobthepirate (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a fault with the DPI, change it back to the default setting and this should fix the issue. It may not be the best option but it's the only one until NCsoft fix it.

On a side note I myself just leveled to 50 on Aion and then immediatly deleted my character and quit afterwards simply because the game is boring and the Pvp is not nearly as good as it's hyped it to be. I's say the game is about as bad as WoW if not worse.


----------



## Kosmo2409 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just want to thank you a million times..... you have no idea how much this issue has bothered me... i literally posted on over 30 forums, contacted nvidia, logitech, microsoft...... I consider myself above average with computers, I understand the software, and hardware components and since I was 14 (now 24) I have build my own computers... yet this one small god forsaken annoyance of a problem has haunted me for almost two months with everyone telling me its the drivers... and i kept saying its not lol......anyway thank you again you have made my life that much easier sir


----------



## VoodooRob (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I too have this same ailment. I am a little unsure of your solution. Are you changing the DPI back to default with Logitech Setpoint, Windows, or Aion itself?


----------



## Kosmo2409 (Nov 10, 2009)

windows dpi settings. im using windows 7 now so i dont know the exact way on vista but i know you right click anywhere on the desk top then click personalize, should be somewhere where the display settings are, use the smaller default dpi setting. its nothing to do with logitech or aion, just plain old windows setting. hope it helps.


----------



## VoodooRob (Dec 16, 2009)

I was looking for the mouse DPI! Thanks for your post. Its all fixed. I am very appreciative.


----------

